# Anxiety still.



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

My anxiety and depression is improving slightly, I have been through a ct scan recently, saw the gastro spec who said the results wernt back, he had the pictures but no report. typical, wasted appointment.. I am still having some bad days, as well as good days, but i am still not going out much, as it still bothers me being out and way from a toilet for too long with the IBS-D. The latest thing i have to worry about is i have a appointment on the 7th july to see a rectal surgeon, the doctors think i now have a rectal prolapse, so i think my anxiety will start to get worse nearer the the appoinment time. I am still taking the Mirtazapine 30mg for the anxiety and depression, but am waiting to do CBT with the mental health, its taking months for a appointment. I did the CBT course on the computor, it did help a bit, but i found it a bit confusing. I have been put on codeine 30mg tablets to see if that will help with the IBS-D, its trial and error at the moment to see how many i need to take.


----------



## Christian with a thorn (Mar 9, 2007)

yes, it can be hard to get into a good psych for meds. It took me months as well. I found a great Psych though. I was put on Prozac for depression, and Klonopin for anxiety and it really helped me a lot. Hang in there, and try not to worry about the upcoming appointment. I know it's hard, but try to remember that you'll hopefully get the answers you seek.I will be in prayer for you. It sounds like you are doing everything you can to help yourself for now, and that is important. Try to give the rest to God! Hugs!!!!


----------



## AnotherOzzie (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi there cherrypie. Seems like you and I have the same problem. Yes, trial and error with me at the moment too. Please keep in touch as I will be anxious to find out how you go. OK?HugsFran


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

AnotherOzzieIn what way do you suffer with anxiety and depression, is it brought on by having bad IBS-D like mine is, plus i was in a very stressful job with no help from management. I dont work at the moment, the Diarrhoea is too bad to be too far from the toilet, and i panic when i have to go out and that makes the D worse. What are your main symptoms and how are you coping with it. ????????????


----------



## AnotherOzzie (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi cherrypieGood to hear from you. My anxiety and depression I think is in the genes. Two of my sisters suffer with it as well as two daughters and a son. Nothing especially seems to bring it on with any of us. It just comes out of the blue. With myself I DO blame the fact that I was married to a very violent man. He was a real horror.  Fortunately I got out of that marriage in one piece, but it has left me with huge scars. (Mental scars that is).At the moment I am taking prozac for depression but the doctor doesn't seem to understand the anxiety part. Can you believe it? He just tells me to R E L A X. I have GERD, Arthritis as well as IBSD and as you understand I hate leaving the house. None of my family have had IBS problems so they don't really understand. Although they DO try to understand.Thank God, when I visit my children it is quite OK as they each have two toilets in the house. One daughter has three. Even so I have to keep my eye out to make sure there is always one vacant.







You all know the feeling.I take Imodium every time I have to go out. I live in fear that one day they may not work.I take Pariet for the GERD and Panadol Osteo for Arthritis, but they are not helping all that much. How lucky I am to have found you guys.HugsFran


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Another OzzieYes the anxiety side can be very difficult, one minuet you can be feeling quite good the next you are so uptight and you cant always pin point what it is thats causing it.I have a hospital appointment at 11am today, wednesday, and its the first time i have been to one since february when i had my nervous breakdown, on my own, i dont know how i will cope, already getting uptight, have taken 2 immodium, i just hope they work, my doctor said it doesnt matter how many immodium you take, if your anxious the adrenaline that you produce will overide any amount of imodium and you will still get the Diarrhoea, its best to do some deep breathing, but its hard to stop and do that when you are in the middle of panic.Do you ever get realy uptight if you have to go out, and your worried you will have D and not be able to find a toilet in time. ?? Do you have urgency with the D, i do. ??


----------



## AnotherOzzie (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi again cherrypieYes, I do get uptight when I leave the house. Terrified I will have an IBS attack. I don't get any pain with the diarrhea, so there is not much warning and yes, it is a matter of urgency that I find a toilet. For this reason I take 3 Imodium before I leave home.Tomorrow morning I will be having my hip xrayed so you can imagine I will be dosing up on Imodium before I go. Lately I have had lots of gas. It was driving me so mad that today I took a dose of De-Gas. Not sure if it is available over there, but no doubt you would have something similar. Before I go for the xray tomorrow I will be taking another dose of this De-Gas. Golly Gee, why do we have these problems?My anxiety doesn't seem to be connected to the IBS though. The anxiety just seems to come out of the blue.Keep in touch cherrypie.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Had to go see my mental health doctor today, she has put my anxiety tablets up from 30mg Mirtazapine, to 45mg Mirtazapine, shes hoping it will make the anxiety alot more manageable, dont know how it will work cause alot of my anxiety is stemmed from having IBS-D, if only i could control that more.


----------



## AnneGwish (Jan 27, 2002)

hey cherrypiei can totally relate, i suffer from ibs-d and panic disorder. and its like the whole what came first the chicken or the egg. the two seem so intertwined, its impossible to treat one without the other.i did a cbt 14 week group for my anxiety and i found it extremely helpful, but you really need to be committed to trying it, therapy doesn't work unless you work it.i'm also on paxil, trazodone and lorazepam for the anxietyand doing a colonoscopy on tuesday to get more info on this damned ibs.you're not alone


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi there girlies - just checking in and Cherrypie thanks for your nice note. I did post something on the Lounge but since nobody replied I took it away again - whats the point really.You all know that is an agonisingly slow process but stick with it - you are in my thoughts - all of you but particularly Cat, Cherrypie and PooSue xxxxx


----------

